# Driving lights qeustion



## ma87k5 (Jan 21, 2008)

Are driving lights that are lower then headlights legal for use?


----------



## semiunmarked (May 5, 2004)

From Sheft MVL 2007:
540CMR22.05(3) $35.00
Unlawful use of auxiliary lighting: Auxiliary lights, such as fog lights, can only be used when fog, snow or other atmospheric conditions cause reflection and decreased visibility.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good to know....

ANother good law to use for pre-tex stops


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I would have to say that MOST newer vehicles come with these lights and I would assume that many come on on their own with the headlights when the photocell turns them on.......... If these lights enhance someones nighttime visibility and they are not out of alignment shining in other motorists eyes, are you really going to pull them over ?????


----------



## bulldogtb (Nov 17, 2003)

:-D Yes I am! I don't write the laws, just enforce them.


----------



## ma87k5 (Jan 21, 2008)

I thought driving lights are clear like headlights and foglights are amber in color. Am I wrong?


----------



## ma87k5 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey no name calling. But thanks for the clarification. I very rarely use mine anyway. Just wondered if there was a difference.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

I believe the law also states that they must be on a seperate switch than the main lights and that you have the right on behalf of the registrar to inspect to confirm this....


----------

